# Blocked Sink



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi. Last night Michelle cooked some burgers and poured the fat and gunk down the sink. This morning its blocked. I have read all the posts about washing powder, Coke etc and will try some when we can get some. I poked a coat hanger down the plug hole but it only goes in about half an inch. Is there some kind of filter under the plug? I have also tried using my hand as a plunger to no avail. The only other thing is that I left the waste pipe open all last night. Would that have any effect? Any ideas welcome. I am hoping that once we get moving it will just clear. Presumably the fat has caused this, what do others do with fatty pan deposits? Seems a bit awkward if you cant pour grease down the sink. Van is a Swift Kontiki 640 currently on the Isle of Arran and its chucking it down!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

barryd, under the sink is a Ptrap to collect any foreign bits that go down the plug hole, remove the screw type base and check if the grease has solidified, clean and replace making sure the O ring is in place. 

If that does not free the blockage try some Drain Free, or remove the pipe and use very hot water to try and remove the blockage.

Bob

p.s. and ask the wife NOT to put grease/fat down the sink in future :?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: hot water :lol: not sure who is in it !!!!
Try wiping the fat out with paper towel next time :wink: 
terry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Barry,

A possible reason for the coat hanger stopping so soon is that the waste pipe may well take a 90 degree turn right under the plug hole. I would be careful about poking anything down there.

As regards disposal of fatty liquids and foodstuff in general, we usually wipe out the pan with kitchen towel and leave as little of the lumpy bits to go down with the washing up water as possible. We also have a little sink strainer which is very useful.

JohnW


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for these replies. Like the sink drainer filter thing. will be more careful in future i think!


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

The advice to refrain from dumping fat down the plug hole could (should) also apply at home. It's been widely publicised that aggregations of fat in the sewers causes great problems, and costs us all lots to clear.

I'm particularly keen on this, as, due to our house's layout (kitchen on first floor), any fat dumped tends to collect just after the U-bend in the outside drain. It is remarkably difficult and unpleasant to dislodge, and guess who gets that job? (Cue arm-length rubber gloves and lengthy showers afterwards!)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It is food particles in the waste tank that cause the smell usually of rotten eggs


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope you are ambidextrous and are sized as a midget with long arms and fingers that can bend backwards! Blocked drains are a real pain and are easier to prevent than cure. Many motorhome (and caravan) sinks are fitted with right angle connectors onto the waste pipes to allow clearance above cupboards and fridges; they also use corrugated flexible plastic pipe to connect sinks to holding tank. Unfortunately if you have either the quickest route is to release the worm drive hose clip using a suitalbe screwdrive and separate pipe from drain. You may be able to unscrew the drain from the sink, look in the drain grating for a screw head in the centre, and pull it out from underneath to work on it. Once separated you can clear the pipe using a small flexible wire called a 'sani- snake', most DIY shops stock them, but flexible curtain wire without hooks or eyes is a fair substitute. Do not use anything rigid as you may push it through the side of the pipe and end up in a bigger pickle!
Once clear, put it back together and flush it through with hot water, must be hot to soften any remaining crud.
I normally pour warm water down each sink and the shower waste while emptying the holding tank to flush out bits and pieces from the corrugations in the pipe etc.; and occasionally make up a solution of washing soda to flush out the system. Pour it down each sink and shower with the waste tank empty and go for a quick short drive around a twisting route to slosh the mixture around in the tank, back to the dump point and empty the contents immediately; you will be surprised at the crud that floats out.
Hope this is of some use.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Pictures*

Hi. The journey around probably the bumpiest roads in the western isles made no difference. I also tried hosing water up the drain tap outside but it was very windy and wet so didnt try that for too long. I then looked at getting to the bits under the sink as suggested but it looks almost impossible to get at. I have attached two pics of the sink and under the sink. As you will see there is a board under the sink. I cant see how it would move easily. I tried to unscrew the latts on one side but couldnt manage the others. Its really awkward as my right knee is dodgy and I cant get down for long to get at it. Is it worth persisting to get this board out?

Regards
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do manufacturers no use one and a quarter straight pipe with proper bends.
Or sink is above the fridge and takes forever to empty.

Dave P


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

barryd said:


> Presumably the fat has caused this,


No Barry, I think you will find your wife caused this and calling her fat won't help the matter! :wink:

You seem to have tried everything but to no avail including posting photos of your blocked sink! This is a funny, funny thread. I mean, plunging the sink by hand! How did you do that? Do you whack nails into wood with a clenched fist? You're one of the Fantastic 4 aren't you?

Seriously though, can you place absorbant cloth under the pipe to cath the fatty gunk after you have unscrewed (usually by hand) the plastic pipe frtom the bottom of the sink? You may need to remover the entire pipe.

If this doesn't work there's always the Fire Brigade......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why do manufacturers no use one and a quarter straight pipe with proper bends.
> Or sink is above the fridge and takes forever to empty.
> 
> Dave P


Get yourself a Laika, they use domestic sized plumbing with proper S bends :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guess who has one.

Kev.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I did say you might need an ambidextrous midget. You've got a real cracker to sort.
As the pipe is plastic and convoluted you might try squeezing and shaking it to see it that will loosen the crud. Other than that you will probably need to cut the pipe and re-join it after rodding it through. so you will need a loiner and a couple of jubilee clips.
I see you are in the Heebrides, which island are you on? You will probably be able to get the clips at a garage.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

OOPS..meant joiner. Piece of pastic or metal pipe that is a snug fit in the plastic pipe, easy to get at MH or caravan shops, but a tad more difficult where you are.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would put some bio washing powder disolved in hot water down an leave it over night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help so far. We bought some Drain Free stuff today which was recommended and is like little white balls that kind of fizz when you put hot water on them. It hasnt worked. Will see if overnight it has any further effect. Dont fancy starting cutting pipes etc whilst away but thanks for the tip. We are on the Isle of Arran by the way. Because we are still unable to break away completely from our old world (work and stuff) we have to go home on Tuesday morning so will probably wait until then until I start ripping stuff apart. That way I can call on some of the locals who know how to use a screwdriver / saw etc. We have had a fantastic trip though taking in Eyemouth, St Abbs, North Berwick, St Andrews and then across to the Isle of Arran. Spent the first two nights on a CL and then 10 nights (so far) wild camping. Superb!!! 

Cheers
Barry


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I did not know that the Hebrides stretched to Arran, try using Clyde Estuary instead. Either way, you are still at the mercy of MacBraynes!
With the sink boxed in underneath, I don't see much option beyond chopping the pipe. Congealed beef fat from burgers is solid stuff, from sad experience on main drainage it just laughs at most chemicals. Good luck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont remember saying I was in the Hebrides. I think it will be possible to get at the sink from underneath, but not out here as no doubt I will cock it up and just make it worse. Its not causing a major issue, just watched a fab sunset and the bar is open!


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

If you haven't sorted the problem yet, I wonder whether this is worth trying this:

Use a cheap drain plunger - BUT - don't press it down trying to dislodge the blockage towards the drain - apply it gently then pull BACK sharply. I have used this method successfully in the past - the benefits are that it doesn't put undue pressure on the pipework - which could dislodge or damage connections beneath the sink. Also, pushing could further compact the blockage.

Once the plunger is applied (without downward pressure) it can be pulled back, and, if the seal hasn't been broken, your grip relaxed so the plunger pulls itself back down again, when you can rapidly repeat the backward pulling (I hope I'm explaining this adequately!)

Once there is any clearance, very hot water - possibly with clearing chemicals, can be washed down - only now it will be able to work all around the blockage, not just on the upper face.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WSandME that sounds logical, thanks for the advice, I will give that a go next I think!


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Amazing suff! I miss Fawlty Towers. "Baaaaasiiiiiil"..... :lol: :wink:


----------

